

Show HN: Relative Date Calculator - zborboa
https://www.darklaunch.com/tools/relative-date-calculator

======
bandrami
Is the idea that eventually the entire C standard library is going to be
exposed as a web service?

~~~
zborboa
This uses strtotime.
[https://php.net/manual/en/function.strtotime.php](https://php.net/manual/en/function.strtotime.php)

